# Advice sought



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I have an unusual situation that is occurring and I am interested in what other's think about it.

I have a woman who works for me once a week cleaning my house (ama de llaves). She came highly recommended and is extremely reliable. Lately she seems to be having some money difficulties. A week or so ago she has asked to be paid in advance. And now she has asked for a loan of $500 pesos.

She has told me that her financial situation is not very good, she lost one of her main clients recently. She is a single woman with all of the responsibility for raising her sister's son. But I really don't know any details about her financial situation.

What is the experience of other's? Is it common for employees to need loans? Any suggestions?

Thanks,
Memo


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

Aren't we coming up on aguinaldo season?

Would this really be a "loan" or probably a gift? Not knowing her or you, I would be leery of it escalating, with the request for "loans" becoming more frequent. I would document everything.

As an alternative, and assuming you can afford it, do you have additional work you could give her? Maybe some household decorating, laundry, shopping errands, etc.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ReefHound said:


> Aren't we coming up on aguinaldo season?
> 
> Would this really be a "loan" or probably a gift? Not knowing her or you, I would be leery of it escalating, with the request for "loans" becoming more frequent. I would document everything.
> 
> As an alternative, and assuming you can afford it, do you have additional work you could give her? Maybe some household decorating, laundry, shopping errands, etc.


I am likewise concerned about it escalating. That is what appears to be happening. I was planning on giving her a generous aguinaldo. When she lost her other client, I increased her work with me from twice a month to once a week. So I have been trying to help her out. The money doesn't concern me too much. I can afford to loan her some money and I would cut if off if she didn't repay it. My concern is that 1) she could just be digging a hole for herself, getting further into debt; and, 2) I really don't want to lose her services. It was not that easy to find someone I trusted.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It is common, and you are justified in being cautious. We have done this once or twice, but repayment was made by withholding half of each week's pay. Otherwise, the repayment of loans in Mexico is often a vague dream.
I agree with the early payment of the 'aguinaldo' as a way to avoid a loan. Extra work or finding her another position might also be options.
I hate to mention the fact that this can also be a prelude to the employee quitting upon obtaining a loan.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

If she is that good and reliable of an employee as you state give her the $40 and help her out....


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Very common for workers in Mexico. I've had workers quit because I was taking what they borrowed out of following weeks pay. Up to you to figure out if she is an exception and someone to keep.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. I will have to figure out what is going on here. I think she is a good person who is having a hard time right now. I have upped how much I use her. And I recommended her to some other people who apparently hired her as well. But, apparently, she still does not have enough work.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I've never heard of any "loan" situation ending well. More likely that you will have a line at your door. 
What you have done which is to help her is the right approach. 
If appropriate, doing a the holiday bonus is also a good approach.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

Happened to my American cousin once and we found a different maid for him after that. She asked for 5000 pesos in advance, which was high given she was getting 300 pesos a week. We worried she would just walk with the money.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't care where it is-US, Mexico, Asia, Europe, I always view any request for money upfront as a huge red flag, especially services. Even with a building project if I don't know someone well and materials required, I will go with them and buy the materials. I'm usually surprised in Mexico how few people want money upfront, even if materials significant. I often ask to front some money with people I trust to have them not be out of pocket and it is almost always refused. Even the most local of contractors/individuals really seem to like the formality of reviewing the work and presentation of the bill with their receipts before payment.
This also gives a very good opportunity for community bonding.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

I think if she had the guts to ask you for a loan you can ask her what it is for. She might be in real need. Also, how long has she been working for you? if it really is only $40 when you could really help out someone in need, I think with questions I would give the money. When we were in the US we had several employees asking for money before the end of the week. I would write it down and they would sign and then take it out of the paycheck at the end of the week. The only time it did not end well, was when a young employee overdosed. I had not realized he was doing drugs, and neither did his live in girlfriend or parents. After he got out of the hospital(3 months later) his parents gave him the money and he paid me back and went in for treatment.


----------

